# Storing Coffee



## MrsLMB

My question is about storing coffee prior to use.

I purchase in bulk when it's on sale and freeze it in the original packaging.

I have been putting the - ground or bean depending on what I purchased - coffee into a plastic container and keeping it in the fridge for daily use.

Now I've been doing this for many many years with no problems whatsoever.

However .. I think I need to change that. For some reason over the last couple of months my coffee (same brand as always) has begun to smell just awful while brewing.  Kind of smells like burning oil.

It's not the coffee maker - I went out and bought another thinking mine was giving up the ghost.

It's not the water - I've purchased bottled water and tried that.

So my question is simple ... and it's all about how you store your grounds/beans prior to use.

Do you use plastic, original packaging, pottery? I definitely detect difference in refrigerated vs room temp so have no interest in changing that.


----------



## forty_caliber

As a home roaster and certifiable coffee nut, I would say that you should never freeze or refrigerate coffee. 

Coffee in any state green or roasted should be stored at room temperature in an air tight container.  

Shelf life rule of thumb:
Green coffee beans - two years
Roasted coffee beans - two weeks
Ground coffee - two hours. 

When coffee is roasted it begins to "outgas" and quickly looses much of it's essential qualities.  Grinding it accelerates this process dramatically.  When buying whole roasted coffee beans, look for a "roasted on" date.  Leave the pre-ground stuff on the shelf at the store.  

Just my .02

.40


----------



## Fatima

Thanks for the info forty.


----------



## Addie

I just leave mine sitting on the counter. Never have had a problem. It gets used too fast.


----------



## MrsLMB

Well we do coffee twice a day so it's not like it just sits around.  I switched my container to another .. perhaps it was just too permiated with that coffee bean smell .. I don't know what to think.  It's in an airtight container but I still keep it in the fridge .. had too many nasty cups from stuff left on the counter ... never had that problem keeping mine chilled.

Thanks for the input .. I appreciate your time !


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I used a plastic airtight container, kept it at room temp, after a while it started smelling like stale coffee and the new coffee added would quickly pick it up.  No amount of cleaners, etc would remove that stale smell and taste.  I got a new airtight storage container and the problem was solved. I now keep coffee in an airtight glass jar that can be cleaned.


----------



## jennyema

Zip locks


----------



## Kylie1969

I love coffee


----------



## justplainbill

forty_caliber said:


> As a home roaster and certifiable coffee nut, I would say that you should never freeze or refrigerate coffee.
> 
> Coffee in any state green or roasted should be stored at room temperature in an air tight container.
> 
> Shelf life rule of thumb:
> Green coffee beans - two years
> Roasted coffee beans - two weeks
> Ground coffee - two hours.
> 
> When coffee is roasted it begins to "outgas" and quickly looses much of it's essential qualities.  Grinding it accelerates this process dramatically.  When buying whole roasted coffee beans, look for a "roasted on" date.  Leave the pre-ground stuff on the shelf at the store.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> .40


Green beans used to come in 20 - 25 kilo burlap sacks.
We store ground coffee in a tightly lidded glass peanut butter jar.
I also prefer green beans for their extended shelf life and store them in ziplock bags, in a dark cellar at (55 - 75F) temp.  I roast about 1 1/2 pounds at a time in a cast iron chicken fryer and grind daily as needed.  We consume the 1 1/2 pounds within 2 weeks.  The freshly roasted beans seem to need 3 or 4 days of out-gassing to achieve peak flavor.
We have two manual coffee mills.  We inherited one of the mills 25 years ago and had a Dickens of a time cleaning it up.  It's currently over 65 years old.  In it's former life it had been last used to grind poppy seeds and the grinding stones were pretty gummed up.
Our other mill is a 5 year old Zassenhaus which we purchased new.  It took quite a bit of time and some tinkering to properly adjust and break it in.
Once hooked on well prepared coffee the stuff from most other sources becomes unappealing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm not as dedicated as forty_caliber but I do enjoy good coffee.  Mine turns out good enough for us, so it works.  I buy roasted beans every couple of months, keeping the unopened bags in our basement (never gets above 69 down there) and grind enough for about a week with a burr grinder.  I store the ground coffee room-temp in a container similar to this one:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although nothing beats the taste of coffee brewed right after you take the top off the grinder (probably has something to do with the aroma wafting up) I really don't notice a big difference in flavor when I get to the bottom of the jar.

I've thought of trying to roast my own beans using a hot air corn popper Really!  Anyone ever try this method? CoffeeGeek - Roasting coffee with a popcorn popper.)   I have an old corn popper I've been debating using like this instead of putting in the garage sale but I can't find green beans in small enough batches.  Would hate to get stuck with 24 out of 25 pounds...

If you want to play with your food MrsLMB I say get a grinder and do your beans fresh daily.  A serviceable grinder can be had for about $60 (free if you know how to play the credit card bonus game and store discount game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) while a top of the line one can go for four figures - not counting the right side of the decimal point.


----------



## MrsLMB

I have 2 grinders and they are wonderful.  Grinding is not my problem.

I determined that it was #1 the container I was keeping the coffee in and #2 the quality of the brand I was having difficulties with.

I am still keeping my coffee frozen and when ready to use it's in the fridge.  I did try it room temp and we both noticed a difference so it went back in the fridge.

I am going out tomorrow and will be near a store other than Walmart which is all we have here .. and I will see about one of those glass jars you are suggesting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What works with the jar is that it is airtight.  At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.  Anyway, I would think even a Ball canning jar would work as long as the top with the rubber edge didn't come from a set-up that was used for pickled something.  You probably don't want jalapeno flavored coffee. 

In this case even Wal-Mart would work since they have a big canning section - usually.


----------



## Addie

I keep my coffee in the original canister from the store and on the counter next to the coffee maker. I use it up too fast to worry about it. The filters are in the drawer right under the coffee maker. I keep a measuring 1/3 cup in the canister. The perfect amount of coffee for an 11 cup pot. I can go through two to three pots of coffee a day. Some days it is the only thing I take into my system.


----------



## Mad Cook

MrsLMB said:


> My question is about storing coffee prior to use.
> 
> I purchase in bulk when it's on sale and freeze it in the original packaging.
> 
> I have been putting the - ground or bean depending on what I purchased - coffee into a plastic container and keeping it in the fridge for daily use.
> 
> Now I've been doing this for many many years with no problems whatsoever.
> 
> However .. I think I need to change that. For some reason over the last couple of months my coffee (same brand as always) has begun to smell just awful while brewing. Kind of smells like burning oil.
> 
> It's not the coffee maker - I went out and bought another thinking mine was giving up the ghost.
> 
> It's not the water - I've purchased bottled water and tried that.
> 
> So my question is simple ... and it's all about how you store your grounds/beans prior to use.
> 
> Do you use plastic, original packaging, pottery? I definitely detect difference in refrigerated vs room temp so have no interest in changing that.


The last time I posted this tip I got shouted down but I was given it years ago by a senior coffee blender who worked for a major independent ground coffee company in the north of England (you'll have heard of it if you know England and tea shops at all).

Ground coffee starts to go over as soon as the package is opened so keeping it next to the kettle or in a cupboard at room temperature will see it tasting vile in a matter of one or two days.  

I keep my opened packs of ground coffee in an airtight container in the freezer and use it straight from the freezer. If you put it in the jug or maker before putting on the kettle the coffee will have defrosted by the time the water is at the right temperature to use. Incidentally, the same person told me that the water should be off the boil when pouring it onto the coffee because boiling water burns coffee (this apparently applies to instant coffee too but I don't drink instant so I've never noticed). The flavour of coffee beans also stays good longer if they are stored in the freezer.

Failing that, have you changed blends or makes? Or possibly the manufacturer of your favourite coffee has changed the composition of their blend. I'm sorry to say that I have not come across a fair trade ground coffee available in the UK that doesn't taste horrid and some supermarkets' own brand ground coffee is awful. However, _chaq'un a son gout_

Or have you changed your dish washing product? I couldn't work out why my tea was tasting horrible all of a sudden until I realised I had bought a new washing up liquid with "lemon" fragrance in it that was lurking on the clean and dry cups. - bleuch!!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I keep my coffee in the original canister from the store and on the counter next to the coffee maker. I use it up too fast to worry about it. The filters are in the drawer right under the coffee maker. I keep a measuring 1/3 cup in the canister. The perfect amount of coffee for an 11 cup pot. I can go through two to three pots of coffee a day. Some days it is the only thing I take into my system.


Heavens to Murgatroyd, Addie! 2 or 3 x 11 cup pots of coffee _a day_!!! However do you stay grounded? I'd be permanently attached to the light fittings, swinging merrily.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> ...
> Ground coffee starts to go over as soon as the package is opened so keeping it next to the kettle or in a cupboard at room temperature will see it tasting vile in a matter of one or two days.
> 
> I keep my opened packs of ground coffee in an airtight container in the freezer and use it straight from the freezer. If you put it in the jug or maker before putting on the kettle the coffee will have defrosted by the time the water is at the right temperature to use. Incidentally, the same person told me that the water should be off the boil when pouring it onto the coffee because boiling water burns coffee (this apparently applies to instant coffee too but I don't drink instant so I've never noticed). The flavour of coffee beans also stays good longer if they are stored in the freezer.
> 
> ...


Almost exactly what I was going to write.

I use airtight plastic containers for my coffee (in the freezer, glass feels too cold). I wash the container every 2nd or 3rd time it is used. Before filling coffee into a clean container, I sniff to make sure there is no stale coffee smell.

I once heard in a movie that the water for coffee shouldn't be boiling. I thought, "Hah! Silly nonsense." Then one day I wanted just one cup of coffee. My Melitta cone was for 6-10 cups of coffee. So, I measured out the coffee, boiled the water and measured the water with my coffee mug. The coffee was noticeably better. Because of that movie, I figured out why my coffee was suddenly better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The coffee was noticeably better. Because of that movie, I figured out why my coffee was suddenly better.



I have the Keurig set to 180°F, perfect cup of coffee every time.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have the Keurig set to 180°F, perfect cup of coffee every time.



Mine is set at 192ºF.  Still less than boiling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Mine is set at 192ºF.  Still less than boiling.



The air is thinner up here...


----------



## Andy M.

Good point!  I've never had to think about that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Good point!  I've never had to think about that!



I grew up and learned to cook at over 7000 ft above sea level, water takes forever to boil here at 3000.


----------



## MrsLMB

Mad Cook said:


> The last time I posted this tip I got shouted down but I was given it years ago by a senior coffee blender who worked for a major independent ground coffee company in the north of England (you'll have heard of it if you know England and tea shops at all).
> 
> Ground coffee starts to go over as soon as the package is opened so keeping it next to the kettle or in a cupboard at room temperature will see it tasting vile in a matter of one or two days.
> 
> I keep my opened packs of ground coffee in an airtight container in the freezer and use it straight from the freezer. If you put it in the jug or maker before putting on the kettle the coffee will have defrosted by the time the water is at the right temperature to use. Incidentally, the same person told me that the water should be off the boil when pouring it onto the coffee because boiling water burns coffee (this apparently applies to instant coffee too but I don't drink instant so I've never noticed). The flavour of coffee beans also stays good longer if they are stored in the freezer.
> 
> Thanks for posting about this.  I was told the same thing and have always done it that way (except I kept a small container in the fridge for daily use).
> 
> I also have always met strong opposition to this practice.
> 
> There is a difference in the end result - IMHO.
> 
> 
> Failing that, have you changed blends or makes? Or possibly the manufacturer of your favourite coffee has changed the composition of their blend. I'm sorry to say that I have not come across a fair trade ground coffee available in the UK that doesn't taste horrid and some supermarkets' own brand ground coffee is awful. However, _chaq'un a son gout_
> 
> Or have you changed your dish washing product? I couldn't work out why my tea was tasting horrible all of a sudden until I realised I had bought a new washing up liquid with "lemon" fragrance in it that was lurking on the clean and dry cups. - bleuch!!


 

Nothing had changed.

Since I made this post we have been in experiment mode.

First thing I did was get a glass container as suggested by Cooking Goddess.

I must say that made a difference in a good way.

After a short while we began to experience that funny smell again.

Did all the cleaning of the coffeemaker, pot, glass jar and started over.

This time kept the coffee in the cupboard as everyone insisted was the right thing to do.

There was definitely a difference in taste.

At about the same point as before we began to experience that funny smell again.

So went through all the cleaning again.

This time everything was in the freezer including the glass jar.

Same thing happened.

So I am thinking that there comes a certain point where the container simply needs to be emptied and cleaned - and I am now doing that once a week rather than when the bag of coffee is completely used.

I do know that the time it took to experience this funny smell was quite a bit longer with the glass jar than with the tupperware/rubbermaid I was using.

So the end result of all of this is I now have an awesome glass jar to hold my coffee in a manageable amount, empty and clean every Saturday whether it needs it or not, keep the coffee in the freezer and all seems A-ok.

Thanks to everyone for the input - it really did help


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Oh Addie:  I understand!! My students knew to behave until I had several cups of coffee. (I had a coffee maker in my classroom office!!!) of course my first hour group of Seniors also loved coffee, so for good behavior we had "Coffee Fridays".


----------



## okbutfirst

Coffee beans can lose their flavor immediately after roasting if not stored properly. To store it use an airtight container and put it in a cool dark cupboard. You can also buy special containers where you can pump the air out to create a vacuum seal.


----------



## JohnDB

okbutfirst said:


> Coffee beans can lose their flavor immediately after roasting if not stored properly. To store it use an airtight container and put it in a cool dark cupboard. You can also buy special containers where you can pump the air out to create a vacuum seal.


I recently went to coffee roasting school to learn...
I'll have to say that I learned a LOT more about coffee and processing and roasting.   
And this after spending a year trading coffee futures on the exchange.   

A roasting profile for specialty grade coffee is insanely complicated...
guided by computers these days for small roasters.  (Less than 20 tons per week) 

I have yet to see a coffee roasted and packaged and sold in the supermarket that wasn't over roasted.  I'll stick to the small time roasters.  
However,  not all small time roasters are all that good at it.  I'm not a fan of many...usually just a handful.  And where I understand that they are tasting it...do they lose their sense of what's popular? 

I am glad that we are entering the third wave of coffee popularity with customized blends.  The balance of sour with bitterness and including the projection of Milk's lactose added later...some of those blends are ROCKING!

Just saying....since retiring one of the things I miss the most is our gourmet blend made into a redeye...and sometimes a blackeye.


----------



## cookiecrafter

Safeway grocery got noticed when it was discovered that their suppliers were putting superior products into Safeway store brand containers and store brand quality into brand name containers.  I am sure all grocery stores do it.


----------



## JohnDB

cookiecrafter said:


> Safeway grocery got noticed when it was discovered that their suppliers were putting superior products into Safeway store brand containers and store brand quality into brand name containers.  I am sure all grocery stores do it.


I know that the mark-up on coffee is almost a standard anymore.   

If the green coffee costs them $4/lb then they sell the roasted coffee for $14/lb.  
It's an automatic easy formula they use....but the bags cost...so does the printing on them.  (At times the bags get difficult to obtain) Then there's the labor for roasting as well as building to roast it in.  Even EPA regulations to harass the roasters because they vent the fumes (lovely smelling to me) outside.   The C0² isn't so good....but gotta crack some eggs to make an omelet.   
Then there's delivery costs too.  

The big guys (folgers, maxwell,  Starbucks and etc) all roast their coffee to just shy of second Crack and then grind and filter the particle size to be perfectly uniform.  Not even close to what a specialty coffee roaster will do.  

At one time Starbucks had good coffee....today it's crap.  They just went to fully automatic machines too making it even worse....Kaldi's and Bongo Java is better at the moment....but not by much.   *sigh*


----------



## cookiecrafter

JohnDB said:


> I know that the mark-up on coffee is almost a standard anymore.
> 
> If the green coffee costs them $4/lb then they sell the roasted coffee for $14/lb.
> It's an automatic easy formula they use....but the bags cost...so does the printing on them.  (At times the bags get difficult to obtain) Then there's the labor for roasting as well as building to roast it in.  Even EPA regulations to harass the roasters because they vent the fumes (lovely smelling to me) outside.   The C0² isn't so good....but gotta crack some eggs to make an omelet.
> Then there's delivery costs too.
> 
> The big guys (folgers, maxwell,  Starbucks and etc) all roast their coffee to just shy of second Crack and then grind and filter the particle size to be perfectly uniform.  Not even close to what a specialty coffee roaster will do.
> 
> At one time Starbucks had good coffee....today it's crap.  They just went to fully automatic machines too making it even worse....Kaldi's and Bongo Java is better at the moment....but not by much.   *sigh*


What I said is you buy a package of your coffee but it is full of coffee crap from unknown source.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

(one of) The best part of making coffee from whole beans is that delightful sent that tickles the nose as you grind and measure the fresh grounds. Of course you have to start with good beans to begin with.


----------

